# Tires?



## kone (Dec 2, 2004)

2003 Max GLE - Need new tires to replace Michelin Pilots (not willing to pay $200 per this time). Yokohama Advid or Toyo Proxies +4? Thanks.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Heard only good things about Proxes 4. 

I have Falken 512s that are decent tires considering how cheap they are.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Seconded for the Proxies. AND you can go 235x50 on our 7" rims, that's what I did.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Small correction -- mine are Toyo Proxie TPT's.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Though I don't have a 5th Gen I have been running Proxes4s and they have been very good to me.


----------



## andrewl34 (Apr 28, 2006)

my 03 maxima se(sterling mist 6spd) has 255/40/17's proxes, I was running Falkens and loved them, although proxes in my size is more than 200 a tire.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow...255/40s? Not on stock rims, right?


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

What about 18x7.5 whats the widest you can go


----------



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

proxies are great tires, they wear relativly well but are still a soft enough compound to handle... as for the falkens... i have a set now, i bout 4 last may and now im on my 7th tire, thats 3 extra if u do the math, they are soft handle good in dry conditions, decent in rain, never drive em in snow and u can even feel the drastic performance drop in cold weather, im talkin 40 degree nights not winter, and teh side walls are shoty, i hata keep replacing them because there is noway to repair sidewalls and all 3 tires had cuts in the side walls, not from curbs... any pot hole u may accidentally hit and teh sid wall collapses and slices. love em and hate em, im goin toyo this yr


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

> What about 18x7.5 whats the widest you can go


What rim is that? I've never heard of an 18'' wheel that narrow. 

Anyway, for 7.5 width you shouldn't usually exceed 235. I had to increase the aspect ratio (ie taller side of tire) to fit a 235 on our stock 7 inch rims.

There is specific tire info on maxima.org - right Puppet?


----------



## kiski (Jan 7, 2005)

kone,
I also did not want to spend $200/tire to replace the Michelin Sports on my 2000 Maxima SE and went with the highly rated Avon Tech M550 A/S (225/50WR17) at $119/each. All I can say is WOW! I didn't realize how NOISY the Michelins were. The Max is like a new car now. Here is a link:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...ue&partnum=25WR7M550&fromCompare1=yes&place=0
Steve


----------



## reyrey (Mar 31, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> What rim is that? I've never heard of an 18'' wheel that narrow.
> 
> I think the Katana KR7 I have on my 01 are 18 X7.5 and I'm using 245 X45ZR18 tires on them.


----------



## pae9132 (Aug 27, 2004)

I read some reviews that said the Falken FK 451's worked well as a dry and wet tire so that's what I'm going to be putting on this week. The proxes 4 are all season tires and have good reviews. I use 235/40/18's. Hopefully the falken will last a while. I found great deals (falken 451's for $107.) at edgeracing.com . They have the Toyo proxes 4's in the size I mentioned earlier for $127. Good prices to me.


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> What rim is that? I've never heard of an 18'' wheel that narrow.
> 
> Anyway, for 7.5 width you shouldn't usually exceed 235. I had to increase the aspect ratio (ie taller side of tire) to fit a 235 on our stock 7 inch rims.
> 
> There is specific tire info on maxima.org - right Puppet?


they were g35 replica rims off ebay for 06 altima with sportlines


----------

